# Mimitabby: 1000 posts "gattosi"!!!



## Elisa68

*Congratulazioni Mimi! *


*1000 posts full of feline grace and kindness!*


*Continua così.*​


----------



## lsp

*I found an Irish cat-saying apropos this occasion: 

"Who would believe such pleasure from a wee ball o' fur?" 

  

Congrats and thanks, mimitabby!*​


----------



## Alfry

Wow.... it's always nice to congratulate someone like you here on this first milestone, it is even better to be a friend of yours.

Ciao


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Mimi, anche dal _wee ball o' white fur _(thanks for the great quote, Lsp) nella foto 

Carlo


----------



## Fedora

Congratulations


----------



## Saoul

Congrats!                Congrats!               Congrats!

May the schwarz be with you!


----------



## mimitabby

Thank you everyone. The Italian/English forum here is the most valuable learning tool I have (since my great tutors both of them moved back to Italia)
where else can we both learn and help at the same time!? It is fantastic.

In honor of 1000 I am going to change my avatar, wait until you see!!
thanks again

Mimi


----------



## mimitabby

They  have changed the requirements for the avatar, if i try to download a new one, it will be so small that you can't see the details, mi dispiace!


----------



## mimitabby

Here's the photo, for your pleasure; too bad i can't use it!


----------



## Elisa68

Non ti preoccupare. Questo qui va benissimo!


----------



## combustion

CONGRATULAZIONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!
comb...


----------

